# Adams Reservoir in layton



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone fished Adams reservoir in Layton? Was looking at the DWR website and came across it in the stocking reports. Anyone know how to access it? I Googled it and it looks like is just below the golf course and Holmes pond. Any info would be great.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I noticed the same thing earlier this fall. So, I drove over there and every access that I could find was posted. I gave up and left. It would seem to me that if the DWR plants it it should be open to the public.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Opened Today, New Community fishery 2 fish limt


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Have they stocked it yet? Is it located right by Valley View Golf course? How / where can you access it?

Is it frozen over, or is there open water?


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would like to know as well.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes it is the pond below the golf course. It has been stocked with Rainbow, bluegill, bass and catfish. Access for the pond is at the top of Gordon Street. Layton city should start building a Road shortly down to the lake. For now you can park at adams park and walk down or park by the dam and walk up.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Caddis! I'm excited to take my kids there.


----------

